# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما هو تفسير هذه الآية - فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا

## زايد بن زايد

قال تعالى : {فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا} [طه:96] 

ذكر المفسرون أن (الرسول) هنا هو جبريل عليه السلام ، حيث قبض السامري أثر فرسه ، فنبذها في فم العجل ، وأطنب المفسرون في تفسير ذلك ، إلا أن ابن عاشور يذكر أن المفسرين اعتمدوا على روايات القصاصين ، ولم يذكر هذا التفسير في السنة ولا حتى الإسرائيليات .

فهل فعلا رأى السامري جبريل عليه السلام ، فكيف يراه وهو ليس بنبي ولا رسول . والآية صريحة في وصف العجل بالجسد أي تمثال ، لا حياة فيه ، وهي أسئلة طرحهها الرازي في تفسيره ، ولكن لا يوجد جواب مقنع لذلك . وهل فعلا أن الرسول في هذه الآية الكريمة هو جبريل عليه السلام .

----------


## عبد الله _عمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا / اخي زايد  .. اما بعد ..
قوله تعالى ( قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ (95) قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي (96)
للعلماء في تاويل الاثر والرسول قولان :
1-    قول قاله عموم المفسرين ، وهو ان الرسول هو جبريل وان الاثر هو اثر خيله .
2-     ان الرسول هو موسى عليه السلام وان الاثر هو سنته قاله  ، ابومسلم الاصبهاني ، ورجح ابن الخطيب وجاهته من اربعة اوجه ذكرها ابن عادل في تفسيره اللباب وايضا لابن عاشور، الزمخشري والرازي اقوال شبيهه بقول ابومسلم الاصبهاني انتهي .*  اقول :* في ظني ان اعتراضاتهم مقبولة نوعا ما .. لماذا ؟ لان خبر الغيب لايثبت الا بالمسند  - ، ولكن ما اختاروه في تاويل الاية  لايسلم وفيه نظر ايضا،  لصرفهم ظاهر اللفظ الي غير المتبادر منه وبغير دليل ( قرينة) وعدم وجود المقتضى الداعي لذلك اصلا ، ومخالفته للسياق القراني . 

عندي فهم اخر للاية ( اجتهادي )
اود ان اشير لامر مهم قبل ان ابدا :  قول المفسرين راجح عندي ، فيكون اجتهادي مرجوح ولكني ذكرته هنا لتفضيلي اياه على قول القائلين بالمجاز وتاويلهم السابق الغير مبرر وذكرته ايضا لمن يجد في نفسه حرج من اقوال المفسرين المعروفه حول الاية 
-----------علينا أن نوجه سؤال حول الاية  ؟ :  كيف استطاع السامري ان يعلم ويتأكد من ان الاثر، هو اثر يخص ملك ؟ كيف ، هناك احتمالين .. ! 
1- اما ان يكون عاين الملك وعرف اثره - قول المفسرين.
2 - او يكون هناك شي غير معتاد ( غير المعهود ) في الاثر نفسه ،فرآى علامة او آية دلت على شأن الاثر، وكان باقي الامر منه استنتاجا بان الاثر ومافيه من خصائص لابد ان يكون تابع لملك ، فعرف قيمته، وهذا عندي جيد لدلالة السياق عليه . فالبصر هو المشاهدة والرؤية مع معنى زائد وهو العلم ( فعلمت ما لم يعلموا ) ، فعلم باهمية وشان الاثر استدلالا بعدم قدرة بني اسرائيل على مشاهدته ، وتبين له انه الوحيد بينهم القادر على رؤيته وتميزه (بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ ) . فعجز بني اسرائيل على رؤيت الاثر وتبينه هي التي دفعت السامري للتاكد  من اهمية الاثر وان له شأنا ، فاستطاع بذلك اجتهادا منه بسبب نفسه المتسائلة المائلة ، المزينة للشر ، كقوله عن نفسه - مخبرا الله عنه ( سولت لي نفسي ) الربط بين الاثر والملك  وبذلك تحفظ على قبضه من الاثر وترابه للاستفاده اللاحقة، بما سولته له نفسه .

واخيرا أود ان اشير الي امر استئناسي له علاقة بالاية ! الا وهو أن احتمالية ان يكون السامري هو المسيخ الدجال واردة  لدلالة الايات التالية على ذلك ، وقوله تعالى ( قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانْظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه  ُ ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا (97) ، وهو يمس الموضوع من جهة ، لانه اذا صح ذلك يكون تفسيرا لبصر السامري الغير الطبيعي الشيطاني  كقول ابليس (لعنه الله ) في غزوة بدر عند رؤيته للملائكه ، ويمكن ان نفهم امر اخر وهو ان المسيح الدجال كان من بني اسرائيل واقلها أن امره بدأ في زمن موسى عليه السلام . 

والله اعلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

